# Quick clarification of Employer's PRSI rate?



## ButtermilkJa (9 Jan 2008)

I was just reading the January issue of Business Plus and there is an article in there which summarises the Budget '08. One section of the report states that Employer's PRSI is left unchanged at *10.05%*.

Is this a mistake? I presume it is perhaps a typo?

Sorry don't have the page numbers handy!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

If it was unchanged then it should be 10.75%. No mention of it in [broken link removed]. I reckon it's a typo.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (9 Jan 2008)

Cheers ClubMan, thought as much!


----------



## z107 (9 Jan 2008)

Note that this is for class A1, A2 and AL
10.05% is for H0, H1, H2 and HX


----------

